# Bhyve Error 134



## ThatRandom44850 (Dec 3, 2016)

Heya, 

I been running bhyve w/ vm-bhyve. I been attempting gpu passthru and was successful with a linux guest but not windows guest. When I attempt, it starts but after maybe 30 seconds or if i connect via vnc, bhyve exits with a status 134. This is only with passthru enabled. If I disables it, it boots fine. Do anyone know why this happens? What would be the best way to passthru a gpu or any device to a win guest on bhyve? I heard that it been done and can be done.

I am also runnin freebsd 11-release


----------



## grehan@ (Dec 4, 2016)

Very interested in what GPU h/w and s/w you were using, Linux distro/version etc, bhyve config for the Linux guest.

Was there an error printed out on exit from bhyve with the Windows guest ? There is a known problem where bhyve will coredump with passthru on Windows during pci enumeration by the guest, though not sure if that is what you're seeing.


----------



## ThatRandom44850 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well there was not much info given in the logs by vm-bhyve, it would generally just exit with the status code 134. No core dumps or anything. It was a pretty old gpu being used, a gtx 750 ti with intel i5 2400. The linux guest I use was ubuntu 16.04 with nvidia driver 304 (I believe that was the correct one since anything higher would give an error by systemctl, which I believe due to the newer drivers not supporting it). There was no specific configuration for the linux guest under vm-bhyve. The only thing I added was passthru0="1/0/0". Same with the window guest, except I enabled graphics so I could attempt to use vnc to connect. I plan on reinstalling freebsd on newer hardware (gonna try the 10 series and see if it gives the same error or issue).


----------



## usdmatt (Dec 5, 2016)

Add debug="yes" to the guest config file. If the bhyve process outputs anything to STDOUT or STDERR it should be visible in {vm_path}/bhyve.log.


----------



## ThatRandom44850 (Dec 12, 2016)

I believe it was due to the hardware being old. On new hardware, I do not think the window guest is liking bhyve or pci passthru however. No errors, but the display is not picking showing anything via gpu. Via VNC, it would just show uefi shell with or without passthru.


----------

